

Microsoft's Campaign against GMAIL - intull
http://www.keepyouremailprivate.com/

======
dotcoma
They are so full of bullshit! Like what really bothered me were ads I don't
see anyway because I use Adblock! Microsoft was the first company to sign an
agreement with the NSA. They even bought Skype and screwed the service because
they wanted the NSA to be able to record everything. Shut up, please.

~~~
pedalpete
There is no reason for your language and tone here.

It would have been so much better if you laid out your arguments clearly, and
who are you telling to 'shut up'? I think intull took offence to it. You
should apologise to him.

~~~
dotcoma
So, it would read...

>Oh, Microsoft! Nobody cares if somebody "reads" my emails on the fly to put a
relatively less clueless ad next to them. The problem is that Big Brother the
NSA stores all of them. Forever.

